# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Paawolan joukkoliikennekuvia

## killerpop

Näin vuoden 2007 kunniaksi keskitän itseottamani kuvia tähän threadiin.

Tuoreimmasta alkaen:
- http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-02/ - Helmikuun 2007 kuvia
- http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-01/ - Tammikuun 2007 kuvia

Varoituksen sanana, vietän talvilomaa viikolla 7, joten hyvin todennäköisesti helmikuulle tulee tavallista parempi kuvasatsi sieltä sun täältä.

Vanhempia kuvia ja kuvateemoja löytynee täältä

----------


## killerpop

Helmikuun kuvat tulikin jaettua 16.2. alkaen toiseksi kuvastoksi, jotka on täällä.

Pääasiassa alkuun kuvia Jämsästä ja Jämsänkoskelta. Tässä kuvastossa on hieman jokaiselle jotain, tosin raa'at katuriharrastajat saavat tyytyä kypsempiin hedelmiin.

----------


## killerpop

Maaliskuun kuvia, jossa on 15 kuvan kooste Virroilta, löytyy täältä

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuisia kuvia on alkanut ilmestymään puolestaan tänne

----------


## killerpop

> Huhtikuisia kuvia on alkanut ilmestymään puolestaan tänne


Ko satsiin tuli 25 uutta kuvaa, pääasiassa Hämeenlinnasta. Mukana myös muutama kuva bussin ja henkilöauton kolarista.

----------


## JudgeT

> Ko satsiin tuli 25 uutta kuvaa, pääasiassa Hämeenlinnasta. Mukana myös muutama kuva bussin ja henkilöauton kolarista.


Kävikö tuossa muuten niin, että Honda-mies kääntyi vasemmalle suoraan jatkaneen bussin eteen vai ajoiko jompikumpi päin punaista? Mediassa osumaa ei liene noteerattu?

----------


## killerpop

On aika kääntää taas kalenterista uusi kuukausi ja luoda uusi kuvasto.

Toukokuun kuvat kerääntyvät tänne ja ensimmäsen 13 kuvan satsin aloittaakin Vapun poikkeusreitit. Kuvissa olevat autot paitsi TKL #657 ja VT #602 ovat Hämeenkadun sulkemisen johdosta poikkeusreiteillään ja kulkivat Tampereen valtatien ja Hämeenpuiston kautta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Komeita ovat nuo uudet TKL:n Scalat.

----------


## killerpop

Ripaus suomalaista bussiliikenteen historiaa seuraavissa 2000-luvun kuvissa:

Kuvissa olevat autot joko omistajaa vaihtaneita tai väritystä muuttaneita
Sirpan Bussimatkat SJS-522Sirpan Bussimatkat AZX-167 (nykyisin Marttila Tours) vanhoissa väreissään.Sirpan Bussimatkat UFU-431A.E. Koskinen #5A.E. Koskinen #3Timo Tuomisto IIS-333, sittemmin Petri Pekkalan (Ähtäri) kulkupeliJAKK #6 lienee poistettu, ennen kuin JAKK:lle tuli Timo Tuomiston 9700.V. Jyrkilä #23Sookari GBY-343, tiettävästi myyty kevään aikana (?)Sookari BFA-108, tiettävästi myytävänäLehtimäen Liikenne #10, nykyisin samalla numerolla Scala.Rautaveden Liikenne #5, vielä linja-ajossa Toijalassa.Manninen #4, nykyisin tiettävästi 718BUS:n kalustoa.Ventoniemi #28Pekola #20Pekola #47Pekola #69Lyttylän Liikenne #4 nyk. Pertunmaan LinjaliikenneSipoon Linja #1, sittemmin Porvoon Liikenne #81Sipoon Linja #5, sittemmin Porvoon #85 ja Lauttakylän #140Keski-Suomen Liikenne #6, sittemmin Aaro E. Mäkelä #15

Seuraavien autojen kohtaloa en ole tarkistanut mistään, liekö vielä hengissä:
Ingves #11
Hämeen Linja #7

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hienoja kuvia. Jännä tuo Carrus Regal Mersun alustalla..

----------


## antsa

Tuo Sookarin GBY-343 on nykyään K & K Liikenne Kangasniemeltä.

----------


## killerpop

Laitetaan vielä muutama kuva liikenteen historiaa poistuneiden, väriään tai omistajaansa vaihtaneiden autojen muodoissa, tällä kertaa thumbnailien kera:
 Paunu #1-13 - kolaroitu 10.2.2003
 TKL #335 - kolaroitu 10.2.2003
 Mattilan Liikenne #10
 E. Rantanen SEF-670
 Alhonen & Lastunen MFB-229, palanut syksyllä 2005.

Ja koska tässä softassa on rajoitus vain viiden kuvan esittämiseen viestissä, 
Konginkankaalla taipaleensa päättäneen PTA #352:n kuva oheisella linkillä.

----------


## TEP70

Täytyi oikein hieroa silmiään, että millähän vuosikymmenellä tässä taas eletään. Tähän kuvaan on saatu mahdutettua kiitettävä määrä väsynyttä kalustoa.

----------


## killerpop

> Täytyi oikein hieroa silmiään, että millähän vuosikymmenellä tässä taas eletään. Tähän kuvaan on saatu mahdutettua kiitettävä määrä väsynyttä kalustoa.


Ja missä maassa, itse eilen vihjailin entisille neuvostoalueille. Joskus satunnaiseen räpsäisyyn saa mahdutettua paljon asioita, jotka huomaa vasta jälkikäteen  :Redface:

----------


## killerpop

Kaksi tyypillistä (?) vakiovuorobussia - kuva kertokoon loput:

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-05/165.html

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ainakin ulkonäkö kehittynyt edellisestä mallista valovuoden, siis tuon "halpabussin", jos sallitaan sanoa... :Smile:  , olisipa Vainiokin malttanut odottaa vähän aikaa...toisaalta aika näyttää, onko nuo niin edullisia verrattuna esim. Lahti Flyeriin?

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuisia kuvia odotettavissa tänne

----------


## killerpop

Tuoreimmat kuvat Porissa 15.6 - 17.6. viikonlopulta löytyy täältä. Mukana on niin Sulasol-laulutapahtumaan liittyviä tilausajoja, sekalaisia paikkureita ja pikavuoroliikennettä muun muassa otsikkoihin päässeen Tiilimäentien varrelta. Mahdollisesti sunnuntaina tulossa vielä lisää (jos käyn kaupungissa), kun on paluukuljetukset mm Helsinkiin.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuoreimmat kuvat Porissa 15.6 - 17.6. viikonlopulta löytyy täältä.


Niinhän siinä kävi, että tuli käytyä vielä kolmannen kerran peräkkäin, joukkoliikenteellä, tottakai!

Uutena tuttavuutena Sookarin Finlandia, josta ei liiemmin kuvia webissä ole näkynyt. Myös Sookarin molemmat VanHoolit olivat ajossa, eikä ainakaan vielä ole myyty minnekään.

----------


## Suntikka

Onko veolian #726 näkyny missää? Poris päi ei ole osunu silmää vähään aikaan.

----------


## killerpop

Kuvia Savonlinnan bussinäyttelystä ja matkan varrelta löytyy täältä

----------


## Eppu

> Kuvia Savonlinnan bussinäyttelystä ja matkan varrelta löytyy täältä


Melkoisen karulta työkalulta / kuljettimelta vaikuttaa tämä uusi katuri-Kabus. Luoja paratkoon...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Melkoisen karulta työkalulta / kuljettimelta vaikuttaa tämä uusi katuri-Kabus. Luoja paratkoon...


Mutta istuimet ovat erinomaiset!

----------


## JSL

Hyvän näköinenhän tuo Kabussi on. Tarkoituksenmukaisuus kaunistaa.

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuisia kuvia on tullut räpsittyä muutama, niitä kertyy vielä parin viikon ajan tänne

----------


## Ozzy

Mikä muutes on tuo järki siinä, että Särkänniemen tolpassa on tuo # 55 -linjan läpyskä- näyttää muutaman kiepin päivässä aina tyhjänä ajavan sitä kautta..... ja kyseessä ei suinkaan ole Valkeakosken Liikenteen perinteiset vientivuoro- tai hakuvuoro, jotka on ihan aikataulussakin.

----------


## Ajomestari

Ja koelauta on lainattu MB citarosta, samanlaisia ovat molemmissa :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Elokuisia kuvia on alettu kerään tänne.

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuisia kuvia kertyy kuukauden ajan tänne

----------


## SD202

Saakos tällä http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-09/34.html ajaa vaikkapa lähiössä niillä kevyen liikenteen väylillä, joilla huoltoajo on sallittu. Tämä ex. Vantaan Liikenteen bussi kun näyttää olevan huoltoajossa?  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Ettei syyskuun kuvasto paisu liian suureksi, erikoisteemana lomakuvia syyskuulta 2007, jossa 74 kuvaa 12.9.2007 - 13.9.2007 väliseltä ajalta.

Kuvastossa olevat kuvat paikkakunnittain: 1-9 Seinäjoki, 10 Ilmajoki, 11-17 Teuva, 18-25 Närpiö, 25-36 Kauhajoki, 37-38 Honkajoki, 39-42 Kankaanpää, 43-46 Pori, 47 Pälkäne, 48 Lammi, 49-72 Lahti, 73 Lammi, 74 Hauho.

Enjoy!

----------


## killerpop

Kun syyskuun kuvasto saatiin päätökseen 153 kuvan ja lukuisten uutuuksien voimin, jatketaan *lokakuun 2007* kuvastoa heti uutuusteippauksella ja uutuusautolla: LL #96 ensiesittelyssä.

----------


## jtm

> Ettei syyskuun kuvasto paisu liian suureksi, erikoisteemana lomakuvia syyskuulta 2007, jossa 74 kuvaa 12.9.2007 - 13.9.2007 väliseltä ajalta.


Huomasin että tuossa kuvassa 60 on Tkl:n ent. #608. Näytti niin kotosalta.
Ja kiitos näistä sivuista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Länsilinjojen 9700:ssa on hyvä väritys.

----------


## Suntikka

Onko killeriltä tulos kuukauden kuvia?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko killeriltä tulos kuukauden kuvia?


Marraskuiset tulee jossain muodossa myöhemmin, siirrytään suoraan joulukuisiin

----------


## killerpop

Tammikuisia kuviakin on jo tullut jokunen, toivottavasti saadaan parikymmentä lisää tänne

----------


## killerpop

Helmikuinen kuvasato alkoi Porista 26 kuvan voimin. Mukana niin Länsi-Suomen Liikenteen BHM-119, Veolian #787 Seinäjoen pikassa ja Porin Linjan BUF-512

----------


## A.L.

katos vain että oli 741 vielä ajos. Kai se nyt saa lähteä näitten "uusien" ruotsin autojen tulon jälkeen

----------


## killerpop

Maaliskuun 2008 kuvasato lähtee poikkeuksellisesti käyntiin Vaasasta, jossa tuli kuvattua 3/4 kaupungin nivelautoista. Mitään erityistä teemaa ei ollut, vaan pääasiassa täydentää kuvavarastoja.

----------


## killerpop

> Maaliskuun 2008 kuvasato....


...jatkuu Jyväskylästä ja Keuruulta.... tullen Nurmijärvelle ollen jo yli 100 kuvan kuvasto, tässä viisi maistiaista:

----------


## killerpop

Ei niin talvisia kuvia huhtikuun kuvastossa.

Mukana niin Veolia #16... Matka-Mäkelä #2... Pekola #43... ja vähän Tampereen linja-autoaseman laiturikatoksen rakennustyömaata. Ja onhan tässä kuukausi vielä aikaa täydentään kuvastoa paremmaksi.

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuun kuville on auennut oma hakemistonsa tänne.
Jos kuvia tulee valtavasti, jaetaan toukokuu tarvittaessa kahtia. Ja tämäkin kuvasto päivittyy parhaimmillaan kerran päivässä aina toukokuun loppuun asti.

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuun kuvastoon tuli noin 80 kuvaa yhdessä päivässä lisää, kun poikkesin Helsingissä kuvailemassa, pääpainon ollessa Kirkkonummelle ajettava kalusto.

Kuvasatsin päivitykset alkavat tästä, joka poikkeuksellisesti on kuvattu Tampereella odotellessa aamubussia Helsinkiin. 

Tässä muutama sekalainen maistiainen

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toukokuun kuvastoon tuli noin 80 kuvaa yhdessä päivässä lisää, kun poikkesin Helsingissä kuvailemassa, pääpainon ollessa Kirkkonummelle ajettava kalusto.


Olipas erinomaisen upeat kuvat. Tulepas useammin kameran kanssa Helsinkiin...  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Ehkä olisi pitänyt hyvissä ajoin vetää kahtia hakemisto, tässä vaiheessa se on vähän myöhäistä, lähenteleehän toukokuu loppuaan.

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2008-05/ on kasvanut jo yli 400 kuvaa kattavaksi kuvastoksi, pääpainoalueen ollessa tilausliikenteen autoissa, joita on kuvattu Tampoereen lisäksi Helsingissä.

Tässä muutama tuore lisäys:

    

Tuosta TKL #208:sta sen verran, että kuluva talviaikataulukausi on auton viimeinen kaupallisessa ajossa.

----------


## Suntikka

Killeri olikin aloittanut kesäkuun tyylikkäillä Porin kuvilla. :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Killeri olikin aloittanut kesäkuun tyylikkäillä Porin kuvilla.


No linkkiä ei ole vielä ilmoilla kaiketi missään mutta tässä se on: http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2008-06/

Teema pyörii tietty Satakunnan Liikenteen ympärillä, mutta joukkoon mahtuu mm Veoliaa ja muita toimijoita.
   


Tosin sitä en mene vannomaan, kauanko osoite toimii. Koitetaan keksiä sitten uusi sivutila jostakin, jos se loppuu toimimasta.

----------


## killerpop

Äh, ei olisi pitäny antaa edellistä linkkiä, sillä tuo kuvasto ei päivity (tunnukseni vanhentui). Sen sijaan otin 1g:stä tilaa ja sama setti jatkuu tästä kuvasta alkaen:

Ja koko Kesäkuun setti on nyt siis http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2008-06 -osoitteen alla.

----------


## killerpop

Juhannuspäivältä täydennystä 23 ruudun verran.

Tässä alkuun tavallista upeampi juna, mallia Volvo 9700H


Y-vuoroja väärällään oleva esitelmä alkaa puolestaan tästä ruudusta:

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuun kuville on varattu tilaa tänne

----------


## killerpop

Ei suoranaisesti joukkoliikennekuvia, mutta kovin on samoja alustoja käytössä näissä kirjastoautoissa, joita laitoin esille tänne.

Sisältää myös alihakemiston "nettinysset", josta löytyy Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen Volvo B10MA nivelautosta rakennettu nettinysse.

----------


## killerpop

Elokuun kuville raivattu tilaa tänne. Mahdollisuuksien mukaan yritetään pitää huoli että kuvastoon tulee Tampereen uusia busseja, vanhat ja uudet liikennöitsijät linjoilla jotka kilpailutetaan ja lomakuvia.

----------


## killerpop

Muutamia tuoreita poimintoja elokuulta

----------


## killerpop

Pieni tilannekatsaus tähän väliin.

- Muutama kuva (9 kpl) Lempäälästä alkaen tästä
- 16 kuvaa Kangasalta alkaen tästä
- Kangasalan kanssa muutama kuva menee hassusti ristiin tuoreissa Hämeenlinnan kuvissa, koska kameran laskuri veti takapakkia muutaman ruudun verran. Mutta kuitenkin tästä Vekan autosta alkaen 44 kuvaa Hämeenlinnasta ja 3 Akaasta.

----------


## killerpop

Vielä 63 kuvan satsin Raumalta (toki muutrama kuva Huittisista ja Eurastakin). Tässä pari maistiaista:
    

Tarina alkaa tästä

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuinen kuvaläjä maatukoot rauhassa tänne

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuun kuvat alkavat olla paketissa, mutta loppuun saatiin pari uutuutta emännän lainakameralla, joista tässä enemmän:


Länsilinjat #8 

Satakunnan Liikenne #156 on saanut uuden keulamaskin, aiempi täällä

Paunu #62/62

----------


## Suntikka

Onkos Killeriltä tulossa lokakuun Kuukausikuvia?

----------


## killerpop

> Onkos Killeriltä tulossa lokakuun Kuukausikuvia?


Jo vain, vähän myöhässä mutta ensimmäinen setti on nyt paikallaan. 
Laadultaan ei kaksisia, kun lainakameralla hosutaan.

Löytyy täältä

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun lokakuiset kuvat saatiin pakettiin, alkoi marraskuiset kuvat kertyä tänne.

----------


## killerpop

Pienen pieni (28 kuvaa) katsaus Tampereen messu- ja urheilukeskuksen tilausajotarjontaan kädentaitomessuilta:

Autoyhtiöt K. Väisänen (GGU-978) | Viitasaaren Tilausliikenne (NHF-233) | Kauhavan Liikenne (ZNY-745)
Aaro E. Mäkelä #9 (ZIV-951) | Satakunnan Liikenne #173 (OGX-144) | Ventoniemi #42 (RIR-526)
Packalen / Veolia Transport #857 / Töysän Linja #39 (MKI-726/TFU-847/LYB-413) | Kaj Forsblom #9 / O. Eteläpää #8 (KNG-927/GBV-920) | Roine (MYF-128)
Kosonen #17 (TJY-393) | Koivuranta #8 (LEY-550) | Niinimäki #9 (FIH-729)
Rytkönen & Co #13 (OGP-320) | Pertunmaan Linjaliikenne (XYA-883) | Koivuranta #11 / Salonen / Lehtimäki #32 (VUF-727/HTF-664/BIB-157) 
Bussi-Manninen #2 (LYB-349) | Liikenne Korkia-Aho (REZ-373)  R. Luoma #3 (MKI-711) 
Veolia Transport #711 (OXF-734) | Virta Lines (EYG-811) | K.O. Johansson #1 (FIH-745)
Pihlavamäki (EKK-162) | Oulaisten Liikenne (Kamunen) #96 (EIS-411) | Haldin & Rose #29 (HIF-929)
Pekola #52 (TFB-772) | Vainion Liikenne #40 (SNI-740) | J.E. Simola (HGY-315) | Ekman #16 (VUI-416)

...ja kuviahan voi selata prev/next -painikkeillakin, jos tästä listasta klikkailu tuntuu hankalalta  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Joulukuun kuvasto alkoi hyvin satakuntalaisissa merkeissä.

- Mukana mm karhuvärityksestä perinteisiin Satakunnan Liikenteen väreihin maalatut #44 ja #53
- Porin Linjat #35, joka sekin vaihtanut väritystään
- Veolia Transport #29, joka on hyvin tuore hankinta.

----------


## killerpop

Tästä lähtee käyntiin: Tammikuu 2009

----------


## jtm

Oletko manipuloinut kuvaan 14 Veolian #624 37 Pakkala Backas, vai miten teksti on päätynyt linjakilpeen?

----------


## Miska

> Oletko manipuloinut kuvaan 14 Veolian #624 37 Pakkala Backas, vai miten teksti on päätynyt linjakilpeen?


Ehkäpä sinne vaan on ohjelmoitu valmiiksi pääkaupunkiseudun linjatkin. Veolia liikennöi Vantaalla linjaa 37 Pakkala - Petas. Eiköhän Veolian Tampereen yksikön sähköisillä linjakilvillä varustetuista autoista löydy myös Pohjanmaan ja Satakunnan linjojen tiedot.

----------


## jtm

Koska Paawolalta ilmestyisi jälleen hyviä kuvia helmikuulta?

----------


## killerpop

> Koska Paawolalta ilmestyisi jälleen hyviä kuvia helmikuulta?


Muutama ilmestyi jo tänne. Lainakameralla tosin liikenteessä, jo toista viikkoa vanha uskollinen Canon ollut toimimatta.

----------


## killerpop

Maaliskuisia kuvia on tipahdellut joitakin tänne

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuun kuvia ilmestynee tänne

----------


## killerpop

Julkaisukelpoisia kuvia Raumalta 25 kpl. Mukana esim 
- Erkka Salmisen uusi hankinta (ex Sundqvist)
- Suomessa tuntemattomampi merkki Hispano (Bouygues Travaux Public Finnish Branch)
- paikallisliikenteen kalustoa ja kuvia matkan varrelta
   

... yks kaupan päälle, ja matka lähtee Huittisista

----------


## TEP70

Melko vanhalla kalustolla kyllä ajetaan Jyväskylä-Pori-pikavuroa, mutta ei tuo nyt tietysti liikennöitsijän tietäen mikään yllätys ole:

----------


## killerpop

Erikoisteemana kuvia Hyvinkäältä ja Riihimäeltä. Joitakin kuvia erityisesti uuden Riihimäen Matkakeskuksen alueelta.

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuun kuvasatoa on jo hieman täällä. Jos ennusmerkit pitää paikkansa, voi kuvia tulla helposti 400 - 500 kpl kuukauden ajalta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kalenteri kesäkuuhun, alkuun 18 kuvan setti Hämeenlinnasta.

----------


## killerpop

Kuvia matkalta Ouluun ja Oulusta: http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-06_oulu/

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuisiin kuviin on tullut 
- 39 kuvan setti Valkeakoskelta (pääosin asuntomessujen kalustoa), alkaen tästä
- 18 kuvan setti EYOF Tampere 2009 kuljetuksista sunnuntailta 19.7. alkaen tästä
... ja varmaan lisää tulee. Ainaki vois luulla niin.

----------


## killerpop

Elokuun kuvia tiputetaan tänne

----------


## IMF

Elokuun kuvissa oli Länsilinjojen 79 kuvattuna Seinäjoen matkakeskuksen lähtölaiturissa linjakilvessään teksti Tappara Fan-Club. Ei kai auto nyt sentään Tapparan fanien käytössä ollut, vaan ilmeisestikin lähdössä Helsinkiin?

----------


## killerpop

> Elokuun kuvissa oli Länsilinjojen 79 kuvattuna Seinäjoen matkakeskuksen lähtölaiturissa linjakilvessään teksti Tappara Fan-Club. Ei kai auto nyt sentään Tapparan fanien käytössä ollut, vaan ilmeisestikin lähdössä Helsinkiin?


Auto oli Helsingin pikavuorossa. En tuota autoa muuten olisi kuvannut, mutta kuljettaja huikkas että "katos mitä kilvistä löytyi".

Matka jatkuu ja syyskuun 2009 kuvasaldon ekalle viikolle mahtuu retki Kauhajoelle.

----------


## killerpop

Lokakuun kuvasto tulee kokonaisuudessaan tänne.

Jo kesken syyskuun tuli vaihdettua iGal -ohjelma kakkosversioon, ja uudemmassa versiossa on yksi ominaisuus poistettu käytöstä koodia siivotessa. Eli 


```
<!--SLIDE-TITLE-->
```

ei enää palauta vastaukseksi kyseisen kuvan html-sliden arvoa, joten kuvien alla oleva koodi johtaa aina suoraan hakemistoon, eikä suoraan kuvan slideen. Säilytin kuitenkin ko rivin olemassa, koska se on älyttömän nopea tapa linkata ainakin thumbnail forumeille, ja jos sen kuvan sliden haluaa siihen, niin sen joutuu kuvan urlista katsomaan ja kopioimaan kyseiseen lausekkeeseen erikseen.

Esim


```
[url=http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-10/][img]http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-10/.thumb_45006682_atrovuolle_UBI-334.jpg[/img][/url]
...pitää muokata muotoon
[url=http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-10/1.html][img]http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-10/.thumb_45006682_atrovuolle_UBI-334.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## killerpop

Ja taas mennään:
- Marraskuu 2009 - http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-11/
- ja lokakuun kuvastokin sai viime metreillä pienen 22 kuvan satsin Riihimäeltä alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

Joulukuun kuvastoon on ainakin odotettavissa enemmän ruutuja kuin kalenterissa luukkuja. Alkupaloiksi Seinäjokea.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kova kiire on ollut Seinäjoella näemmä saada autot linjalle, kun kerta ei ole ehditty edes Ytv:n traffikilpiä ottaa pois..  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2010-01/ - eli tammikuu 2010 korkattu. Alkuun mahtuu heti positiivisena asiana linjan 50 viikonloppuliikenteen jatkuminen ja vielä kunnon autolla.

----------


## killerpop

Helmikuun kuvasto täydentyi muutamilla lomakuvilla

- 32 kuvaa Porista 22.2.2010, mukana Porin Linjan uutuudet #33 ja #36
- 52 kuvaa Tukholmasta 25.2.2010, mukana pääasiassa Busslinkin katureita (Solaris, Man, Scania), mutta jokunen Strömma Buss:n turistibussikin (Interbus/Ekmanbuss/OpenTopTours) kuviin mahtuu.
- ja mahtuu sinne väliin kuvia mm Helsingistä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mitäs. Onkos Voikkaan pikaan tullut peräti teliauto vai mistä tuo Porvoon Volvo on tupsahtanut?

----------


## killerpop

Maaliskuussakin otetaan kuvia, mikäli kurakelit sallivat.

Mukana on kuitenkin tässä vaiheessa yksi kurainen kuva Veolia Transport Tampereen autosta #705 jo etukäteen 143:lle kilvitettynä, itsellä kun ei ole mahdollisuuksia tulla sitä Länsiväylälle kuvaamaan  :Smile:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mitäs. Onkos Voikkaan pikaan tullut peräti teliauto vai mistä tuo Porvoon Volvo on tupsahtanut?


Onhan tuolla Voikkaan pikassa ollut useinkin teliautoja, mm autot #32 ja #76. Ja kerran itsekin ajanut ao pikalle vara-autona telillä numero #58. Tässä kuva #76:sta Voikkaan central-bstn:llä
http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Vehicles/Buse...IMG_8922_2.jpg

----------


## Lasse

> Mitäs. Onkos Voikkaan pikaan tullut peräti teliauto vai mistä tuo Porvoon Volvo on tupsahtanut?


Tässä oli kyse siitä että Porvoon Liikenne varautui esimerkillisesti junakaaoksen tuomaan matkustajamäärien lisääntymiseen laittamalla linjalle isomman auton. Joillakin lähdöillä kun koettiin jopa 1000n % lisäys.

Muuten, aivan kuten bussiterminaali jo kertoi, linjalla saattaa nähdä ihan mitä kulkineita tahansa, etenkin silloin kun vakio-auto 24 on pajalla, mikä tapahtuu nykyään yhä useammin ja useammin. Viimeksi alkuviikolla ajettiin teli-Scania Eaglella #32.

Toisaalta on myös päiviä jolloin tavitaan ihan oikeasti isoa autoa. Palvelukseenastumispäivät ja etenkin loppukesän- syksyn sunnuntai iltapäivät. Pääsiäismaanantaina saattaa olla taas tarpeesta johtuen telipeliä tarjolla.

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuun kuvasaldoa (alkuun 60 kuvan voimin) löytyy täältä.

Tässä pari maistiaista matkan varrelta...

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuukin jo puolivälissä ja ensimmäiset 105 kuvaa paikallaan. Lisää tulee, varmasti.

http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2010-05/

----------


## killerpop

Ja ihan oma teemansa, Stafettkarnevalen 2010 sisältää 43 kuvaa ko tapahtumaan liittyvistä tilausajobusseista.

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuun kuvasto lähti vasta nyt käyntiin, tässä vähän maistiaisia:

----------


## killerpop

Elokuun kuvasto polkaistu käyntiin, vaikka heinäkuun rakentaminenkin pahasti kesken. Syitä löytyy mm Mobiliasta järjestetystä linja-auton päivästä, talviaikataulujen voimaantulosta ja uusista autoista sekä liikennöitsijöiden vaihtumisesta eräällä linjalla.

http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2010-08/

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuu 2010 pantu tulille. Ainakin alkuun hieman Länsilinjat/Ylöjärvi-painotteinen, mutta luvataan jo etukäteen paljon muutakin.

----------


## killerpop

Vuoden 2010 viimeiset kuvat: joulukuu 2010

Vuoden 2011 ensimmäiset kuvat: tammikuu 2011

----------


## killerpop

No niin ja nyt olis tarjolla muutama kuva toukokuulta 2011. 
Mitään erityistä teemaa ei ole, vaan mukana on niin vapun poikkeusreittejä, uusia tilausajobusseja, kuvia reittien varsilta ja varmasti lisää tulee.

----------


## aki

Kovin alkaa olla Tampereellakin yksipuolista kalustoa kun ei enää juuri muuta näe kuin volvo 8700LE ja Scalaa :Sad:  takana ovat ajat kun kalustoa täydensi wiimat eri versioineen, ajokki-nivelet ja Lahti 400:t. Onneksi sentään vielä joillakin pienillä liikennöitsijöillä on muutama vanhempi auto piristysruiskeena seassa!

----------


## killerpop

Ja parissa päivässä kasasin tuon puuttuvan huhtikuun kuvaston *tänne*, josta muutama maistiainen

----------


## killerpop

Kuvia toukokuun 21.5.2011 62 kpl lähinnä Helsingistä.

Tuolloin kaupungissa pidettiin Stafettkarnevalen,  mutta aiemmista vuosista poiketen, tilausajobussit olivat hajasijoitettuna ympäri kaupunkia kuka missäkin. Autoja löytyi mm Hotelli Haagan luota, Linnanmäeltä, Auroran sairaalan vierestä, kun ennen on saanut kaikki kerralla stadionin lähettyvillä.

Kuvastossa onkin sitten muitakin tilausajobusseja, kun tärppäsi vähän huonosti ja samalla jokunen linjapelikin tuli ikuistettua.

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuun alkukattaus on kovin Teisko-painotteinen, tässä jo pientä kuvaston tynkää: http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2011-06/

----------


## killerpop

Parasta, mitä pitkiin aikoihin on nähty Tampereen katukuvassa, oli kun heinäkuun lopussa järjestettiin Kuninkuusravit. 
Tiettävästi syöttöliikennettä keskustasta, hotelleilta ja kahdelta parkkialueelta ajettiin 72 auton voimin. Koitin kuvata kaikki, mutta silti jotain jäi uupumaan.
Erityisen hienoa oli mm Reissu Ruodin, Pekolan Liikenteen ja Vekka Liikenteen osallistuminen useilla autoilla paikallisten Helmikkalan, Paunun, Länsilinjan ja Valkeakosken Liikenteen lisäksi. Paransi ehdottomasti katukuvaa jo ankeaksi käyneen sinivalkoisen surkeuden seudulla.

Kuvia on ladattu kataloogiin reilu 190 kpl ja kuvasto on pikkuista vaille valmis. Syöttökuljetukset on jaettu liikennöitsijöittäin omiin kansioihinsa ja muut Tampereen ja Ylöjärven alueella nähdyt - myös Teivossa kuvatut tilausajobussit sitten pääkansioon.

Kuviin osoite on tässä, selaamisen iloa!

----------


## killerpop

Ensinnäkin pahoittelut, että olen ollut kuvien lisäämisen suhteen hyvin passiivinen. Tarkoitus ei ole ollut pihdata kuvia, vaan olen työstänyt muita sivustoja ja se valitettavasti näkyy jälleen kerran näiden kuvien esille laitossa. Noh, otin itseäni niskasta kiinni, joten käytin koko kuluneen lauantain elokuun kuvien esille laittoon ja lisäsinkin noin 90 kuvaa ko päivän aikana.

Joten, tässä sitä vihdoin tulisi, elokuun 2011 kuvia: http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2011-08/

Kuvia on mm Huittisista, Turusta, Padasjoelta ja Hämeenkyröstä.

----------


## killerpop

Mahtaako vanhat kuvat kiinnostaa?

Kaivelinkin arkistoistani sellaisia kuvia, joita en ole aiemmin julkaissut missään, osin kuvien heikon teknisen laadun vuoksi.
Kuvasto on pysyväisluontoinen, ja sitä voidaan täydentää koska vain. Mukaan toki saattaa tulla jotain klassikoitakin, jotka on julkaistukin vaikkapa TSB-bussisivuilla, mutta ainakaan toistaiseksi sellaisia ei ole kuvastossa.

Alkuun laitoin vuoden 2002 kuvia esille, osoite löytyy tästä
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/Wanhoja+kuvia/

----------


## Eppu

> Mahtaako vanhat kuvat kiinnostaa?
> 
> Alkuun laitoin vuoden 2002 kuvia esille, osoite löytyy tästä
> http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/Wanhoja+kuvia/


Olipas se hieno kuvakooste. Lisää näitä kiitos! Eikä haittaa vaikka kuvien laatu ei olisikaan aivan parasta mahdollista. Ja eikös sulla ollu kuva siitä #345:sta etusillalta kun siihen asennettiin PARAS-laitteita...?

----------


## killerpop

Välillä jotain uuttakin,

tässä olisi tarjolla syyskuiset kuvat vuodelta 2011
http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2011-09/

----------


## killerpop

Ja lokakuun kuvasto korkattu, kuvia kerätään taas muutaman viikon ajan osoitteeseen
http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2011-10/

----------


## killerpop

Kuukausikuvastot ovat tehneet uuden tulemisen 1,5 vuotta venyneen tauon aikana.

Huhtikuun 2013 kuvasto on jo vähintäänkin korkattu ja kuvia löytyy osoitteesta http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-04/

----------


## Karosa

> Huhtikuun 2013 kuvasto on jo vähintäänkin korkattu ja kuvia löytyy osoitteesta http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-04/


Hienoja kuvia, kuten aina!  :Cool: 

Minkä takia tässä yksilössä linjakilpi on noin iso?  :Eek: 
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...silinjat27.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Tässäpä näitä, toukokuisia kuvia puolestaan
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-05/

...tätä kirjoittaessa 36 kpl, mutta kuukausihan on vasta aluillaan..

----------


## killerpop

ja edellinen kuvasatsi kaksinkertaistui päivässä, tuoretta materiaalia mm linjan 550 varrelta alkaen http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas..._nobina461.jpg

Samaisena päivänä, kun käyttäjä joboo havaitsi Helb #124 linjalla h41, oli se vielä aamuruuhkassa linjalla h52A.

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuu lähtenyt käyntiin, viikkoakaan ei vielä kulunut ja tarjolla 66 kuvaa (ja lisää todennäköisesti tulee). Ensimmäisten joukkoon päätyivät seuraavat kuvauspaikkakunat: Huittine, Kangasala, Lempäälä, Pori, Seinäjoki, Tampere, Valkeakoski

Kuvia löytyy osoitteesta http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-06/

----------


## killerpop

Ja kesäkuun kuvasto saatu myöskin valmiiksi sopivasti kuun vaihtuessa. Alle tuli myös Bus2013-hakemisto ja sen alle vielä oma extransakin, lopputuloksena 283 eri kuvaa.
Viimeiselle päivälle sattui sopivasti vieläpä oma episodinsa, kun tarkoituksena oli kuvata Tampereen linjan 25 sunnuntailiikennettä Tahmelan maisemissa. Tällä kertaa ei kuulunu kolina eikä noussut sauhu, mutta sellaisen rahinan saattelemana scala linkutti kohti päättäriä, että jotain oli sattunut.

Alta paljastui lopulta oheinen muovinen törppö, joka lie ollut mukana matkassa satoja metrejä, koska sellaista ei ihan lähialueelta puuttunut. Paluusuunnassa kuvatessa autoa, kuljettaja vieläpä kysäsi minulta: "mikä tää kuvia nyt on" kohdalleni sattuessa, eipä siinä oikein hymyillessä kovin järkevää vastausta osannu antaa.

----------


## killerpop

Kolmannes heinäkuusta jo takana, eikä vielä mitään erityistä nähtävää, mutta uteliaille muutama rivi sekalaisia kuvia: http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-07/

----------


## JT

Itse olen siinä käsityksessä, että Paunu liikennöisi edelleen linjaa 22 kokonaisuudessaan, joten mielestäni kuvassa on jotain poikkeavaa, vai onko?

----------


## killerpop

> Itse olen siinä käsityksessä, että Paunu liikennöisi edelleen linjaa 22 kokonaisuudessaan, joten mielestäni kuvassa on jotain poikkeavaa, vai onko?


Mainittakoon, että linja 22 ei edes kulje Pyynikintorille. Sekuntia aiemmassa kuvassa kilvissä näkyikin 2 PYYNIKINTORI ja poistuessaan torilta, oli kyllä kilvet osoittamassa kohti Lappia. Sinänsä muuten tylsälle kuvalle tuli edes jotain mielenkiintoarvoa sopivassa kohdassa tapahtuneesta Mobitec:n näppäilyvirheestä  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Elokuun kuvastossa on ainaki muutama kiva kuva Turusta.

----------


## killerpop

Lisäsin galleriaan jo menneitä hetkiä. Koska vanhan gallerian päivittäminen päättyi 2011 aikana, on hyvä jatkaa aloittamalla vuoden 2012 kuvilla.

Tässäpä vihdoin esillä tammikuu 2012 ja helmikuu 2012, kuvia reilu 100 kpl.

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuun kuvaukset polkaistu käyntiin:

http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-09/

----------


## killerpop

Vanhojen kaivelu ja julkaisu jatkui.
Maaliskuu 2012, 167 kuvaa. Kuvia mm Vaasasta, Seinäjoelta ja Kauhajoelta.

----------


## killerpop

Lokakuisten kuvien tallennus menossa, tätä kirjoittaessa oli hieman vajaa 80 syksyistä kuvaa jo julkaistu. Kuvia mm Lempäälästä, Ikaalisista  ja Pirkkalasta.

http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-10/

----------


## killerpop

> Lokakuisten kuvien tallennus menossa, tätä kirjoittaessa oli hieman vajaa 80 syksyistä kuvaa jo julkaistu. Kuvia mm Lempäälästä, Ikaalisista  ja Pirkkalasta.
> 
> http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2013-10/


Ja kuvasto on kasvanut jo noin 190 kuvaa käsittäväksi, näistä voitaneen muutama teemasettikin saada aikaiseksi.

http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...497_tokee4.jpg kuvasta alkaen Tokeen varikolta Orivedelle noin 20 kuvan verran
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...8_vainio67.jpg pikainen käynti Lohjan Saukkolassa 14 kuvan verran
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...ne_GJE-243.jpg alkaen Tampere-Huittinen-Rauma-Uusikaupunki-Lokalahti-Turku-Tampere 34 kuvan verran
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...85_vekka30.jpg Hämeenlinnasta 18 kuvan verran, mukana myös Pekolan uusi #61
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...4998_tkl25.jpg ja syksyisiä kuvia Tampereelta, reilu parikymmentä ruutua, mukana kaikki uudet TKL:t #25, #26, #27 ja #28

Kulkusuunta kuvissa luonnollinen, että nuolinäppäintä oikealle painaessa, päässee seuraavaan kuvaan, jos ei hiirellä klikkaile seuraavaa. Kuvia voi toki myös arvostella tähdillä sekä hyvän maun rajoissa kommentoidakin.

----------


## killerpop

Marraskuun kuvasto taisi jäädä hyvin tyngäksi, mutta sinne voi olla vielä lisättävää.

Sen sijaan käyntiin on polkaistu *joulukuun kuvasto*, joka on hyvin hyvin poikkeusreittivoittoinen. 6.12.2013 itsenäisyyspäivän kulkueiden vuoksi moni linja oli hyvin epätavallisella poikkeusreitillä, joista valitsin Järvensivuntien vain linjan 70 takia. Ja heti 8.12. oli Lempääläntien bussilinjat 5, 26, 71 ja 52 poikkeusreitillä etelään mennessään (Kuokkamaantie-Viinikankatu-Lahdenperänkatu), kun Rautaharkon tienoilla oli tie kaivettu auki.

----------


## killerpop

Kun edellinen ponteva kuva-annos, eli toukokuu 2012 on saatu pakettiin, onkin aika kääntää katseet vähälumiseen maaliskuuhun 2014. Mukana mm Paunu #93 uudessa värityksessään.

----------


## killerpop

Ja valmiina on myös
kesäkuu 2012 paitsi BUS2012-näyttelykuvat, jotka tulee mylhemmin
heinäkuu 2012

Yheensä reilu 150 kuvaa.

----------


## killerpop

Keväinen lauantaikierros Lahdessa tuotti 38 kuvaa. Yksikään kuvista ei ole ydinkeskustasta.

http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-03/Lahti/

----------


## killerpop

Nyt olis tarjolla maaliskuun lopulta otettu kovatasoinen kuvasetti Jyväskylästä ja Kangasniemeltä. Kuvat löytyvät omasta kansiostaan: http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...L-Kangasniemi/

Mukana myös jokusia vihertyneitä autoja ja Oulun uittoja

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuun teemaksi varmaankin muodostuu katoava liikenne, niin reitit kuin värit. Alkuun on lähdetty Nokialta, jossa voi helposti kuvata Kankaantaassakin 8-9 eri bussia tunnin aikana. Huhtikuisia kuvia voi vakoilla täältä: http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-04/

Myös yksi teemaretki mahtuu myös mukaan, 38 kuvan setti Jyväskylän ja Viitasaaren alueelta löytyy omasta kansiostaan http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...KL-Viitasaari/

----------


## killerpop

Yllä mainittuun huhtikuun kuvasatsiin lisätty ponteva kuva-annos Hämeenlinnasta, alkaen *tästä*. Tässä uudemmassa setissä on 22 kuvaa Hämeenlinnan keskustan tuntumasta.

----------


## killerpop

Samaiseen huhtikuun galleriaan tullut kuvia mm Lempäälästä, josta muutama makupala:
   

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:24 ----------

Elokuussa 2012 toteuttamani Bussipassikierroksen 1. ja 2. päivän kuvat ovat nyt esillä omassa *kuvastossaan*. Sivun yhteyteen tulee myös matkapäiväkirja, joka kertonee matkareiteistä hieman enemmän.

Ensimmäisen päivän kohteena oli Hämeenlinna, Loppi ja Riihimäki, josta yötä myöten kohti Kokkolaa. Toinen päivä tulikin vietettyä Kokkolassa käyden välillä Pietarsaaressakin ja lopulta Alajärven kautta Tampereelle.

Matkojen ensisijaisena kohteena oli erityisesti kirjastoautot, joista itseltäni puuttui kuvat, mutta koitin ikuistaa kameralla mahdollisimman monipuolisesti eri paikoissa myös busseja. Kuvien rajaukset ovat toivottavasti sen verran väljiä, että kuvista tunnistaa myös eri kuvauspaikkojakin.

----------


## killerpop

Uusi 15 kuvan kuvasetti Lempäälästä alkaen tästä sinivalkoiseksi maalatusta Paunu #70:sta. Mukana myös muutama raideliikennekuva.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän päivän kuvasatsina on taas 15 kuvaa, tällä kertaa Tampereelta ja Valkeakoskelta.

Muutama herätekuva 
  

Ja päivän kuvat alkaa sitten *tästä*

----------


## killerpop

Kevyt, reilu 200 kuvan kooste Jyväskylän Liikenteen kalustosta, kuvattu vuosien 2003 ja 2014 välisenä aikana, joista erityisen paljon otettu vuonna 2005. Löytyypi oheisesta osoitteesta
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/Kuvastot/JL/

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuun kuvasto löyty nyt *täältä*. Alkajaisiksi kuvia vapunpäivän poikkeusreitiltä ja Lempäälän Sääksjärveltä.

----------


## killerpop

Ja edelliseen lisätty 8 kuvan setti Nokialta, alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

Kaksi autoa, 24 kuvaa.
- Länsilinjat #91
- Länsilinjat #92

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:06 ----------




> Kaksi autoa, 24 kuvaa.
> - Länsilinjat #91
> - Länsilinjat #92


Ja kolmaskin, kera 16 kuvan
- Länsilinjat #93

Harmi kun ei tiennyt tuon ensimmäisen mainosasun olevan niin lyhytikäinen. Jos, niin olisi sitä ikuistettu varmasti enemmän.

----------


## killerpop

11 kuvan paketti, alkaen Kurikasta (Pirkkala) ja päätyen Valkeakoskelle. Oheisesta pikkukuvasta selaamalla eteenpäin saavuttaa maalin.

----------


## killerpop

Toissapäivänä tuli vietettyä iltaa  Kangasalla, jonne tuli mentyä Luopioisten Linjan 15:30 vuorolla. Kuvat alkaa kaupungin rajalta (12 kuvaa)


Eilisiltaan kuuluu pari kuvaa Pirkkalan Toiviosta ja sitten olikin kiire rientää Kangasalle (9 kuvaa)


Ja tänään oli työmatka Helsinkiin ja palatessa olikin vuorossa Valkeakosken Metsäkansa ja Kärjenniemi (26 kuvaa)

----------


## killerpop

Kevyt 68 kuvan setti Helsingistä maanantailta 19.5.2014, pääasiassa Veolian bussseista linjojen h68 ja h71 reitin varrelta. Kävelymatka Viikkiin alkaa tästä


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:59 ----------

Ja 11 kuvan setti Lempäälästä Kuokkalan ja Majauslahden väliltä alkaen tästä


Mukana mm vielä viikon ajan ajettava Satakunnan Liikenteen linja 54 Urjalaan.

----------


## killerpop

Jokavuotinen Stafettkarnevalen keräsi taas mielenkiintoisen kirjon tilausajoautoja. Kuvasatsissa samoja autoja parkissa että myös poistumassa paikalta. Löytyypi omasta galleriastaan
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...ettkarnevalen/

----------


## killerpop

Toukokuinen kuvasto alkaa olla jo paketissa, jos tänään ei mitään yllättävää osu kameran eteen.
Eilen ajettiin joitakin vuoroja viimeistä kertaa koskaan tai nykymuodossaan, esim TampereKihniö -pikavuoro, jossa olikin autona LL #45. Myös jotkut autot ajoivat viimeiset lähtönsä ja ovat jo tänään tankkauskiellossa. 23 kuvan setti tarjolla alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

Uusi kuukausi, uusi kuvakansio

http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-06/

Mukana mm linjan 54 ensimmäinen lähtö Urjalaan eri operaattorin toimesta ja muutama kuva Hollolasta

----------


## killerpop

Pari tuoretta fotoa mm Koiviston Auton Citeoista #216 ja #220 Lahden pikavisiitiltä, joka alkaa tästä

----------


## killerpop

Uusi setti Lahdesta, 39 kuvaa http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-06/Lahti/

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuun otokset starttaa 22 kuvan paketilla Muuramesta ja Jyväskylästä. Tuolloin 1.7. oli mahdollisuus ajella linkeillä ilmaiseksi ja sehän sekoitti koko liikenteen. Esim Muuramessa tunnin vuorovälillä kulkevaa linjaa 21 saattoi joutua odottamaan jopa 40 min aikataulun mukaisesta ajasta. Etenkin kauemmaksi menevissä vuoroissa oli tuulilasikuormat (vaikka vuoroja tuplattiinkin) ja mm Keljon marketeilla linjalla 16 oli aivan turha edes yrittää lastenvaunujen kanssa kyytiin, ellei tehnyt kierrosta kaupungin kautta. Ainakin linjoilla 16 ja 21 siis heitettiin hyvästit aikatauluille, miten lie muualla? 

Kuvia löytynee oheisen thumbnailin takaa

----------


## killerpop

3.7. tuli vierailtua Lahessa. Sekava 57 kuvaa käsittävä kuvapaketti täältä löytyy osoitteesta http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-07/


Eilen 12.7. tuli räpsittyä muutama kuva Moisiossa, tästä kuvasta eteenpäin

----------


## killerpop

Sunnuntairetki Kuokkalaan poiki jokusen uuden autonkin kuvan http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-07/JKL/

----------


## killerpop

Lauantainen kierros HulausSulkolaSääksjärviKivenheitto toi 16 uutta kuvaa, alkaen tästä linjan 54 vuorosta

----------


## killerpop

Mannakorpi, Liuttu, Nattari ja Lentola, muutama tuore kuva alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

Muutama uusi kuva mm Loukonlahdesta alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuun kuviin vielä muutama satunnaisräpsy ja oma kansionsa, joka sisältää 30 kuvaa Raunistulasta ja lähiseuduilta


Sitten katseet nykyhetkeen ja muutamalla kuvalla on aloitettu elokuun kuvapaketti

----------


## killerpop

Kymmenen tuoretta kuvaa Kangasalta alkaen

----------


## killerpop

13.8. otettuja kuvia, kuvauspaikkoina mm Suorama, Pikkola ja keskusta alkaen tästä (24 kpl)

----------


## killerpop

14.8. vuorossa oli Kanta-Hämeen keskus ja siellä mm Visamäki. Kuvia löytyy 25 kpl tästä alkaen

----------


## killerpop

15.8. vuorossa Hollola ja Lahti. Kuvia reilu 50 kpl omassa hakemistossaan

----------


## killerpop

Tuoreita kuvia Vantaalta, Vantaanlaakson seudulta, jossa HSL-väriset bussit ovat selvänä vähemmistönä ja kalustokin mukavan monipuolista. Myös maisemat innostavat. Reilu 30 kuvan setti omassa hakemistossaan, olkaa hyvät

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuun kuvasto jäi todella mitättömäksi, mutta muutama kiva ruutu sinnekin mahtuu http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-09/

Samalla on aloiteltu lokakuista kuvastoa, jossa mm TKL:n uusia autoja http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2014-10/

----------


## killerpop

Syksyinen kuvasatsi Pirkkalasta alkaen tästä

----------


## killerpop

23 kuvan setti Porista. Merkittävä osa kuvista sijoittuu Vähärauman ja Ulasoorin alueelle ja sisältää lähinnä paikallisliikenteen kalusto.

Tässä muutama makupala vielä erikseen

----------


## Bussipoika

> 23 kuvan setti Porista.


Ainakin Satakunnan liikenteen kuskit näyttivät olevan hyvällä tuulella  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

13 kuvan satsi Sastamalasta alkaen tästä  ja päättyen tähän Sastamalan torin pysäkkiin . Ihan heti ei tule mieleen vastaavaa kiinnitysratkaisua (parveke).

----------


## killerpop

Ei ole ollu paljo kerrottavaa kuvausrintamalta, mutta laitetaan siitäki huolimatta linkit
Marraskuu 2014  33 kuvaaJoulukuu 2014  4 kuvaaTammikuu 2015  ainakin 11 kuvaa...

----------


## killerpop

Tänään verkkoon päätyi vihdoin lokakuun 2012 kuvat, jotka löytyvät osoitteesta http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2012-10/
Kuvat ovat pääasiassa Espoosta, Helsingistä ja Vantaalta. Mukana on myös muutama vähän talvisempi kuva Ylöjärveltä. Noihin aikoihin myös Westendin Linja oli ajautunut konkurssiin, joten niiden autojen dokumentoiminen konkurssipesän liikennöimänä oli oleellista.

----------


## killerpop

Hiljaista ollut alkuvuosi mutta jospa pian piristyisi kuvien ottamisen suhteen
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2015-02/  helmikuussa tuli lopulta 54 julkaistua kuvaahttp://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2015-03/  maaliskuussa 25 kuvaahttp://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2015-04/  huhtikuu kesken, mutta jo enemmän kuin maaliskuussa...

----------


## killerpop

Jokunen kuva tullut myös toukokuun 2015 kuvastoon. Tuoreimpina muutama *räpsy* Vantaan Ylästöstä.
Tarjolla on esim tällaisia helmiä

----------


## killerpop

Ei ole paljoa tullu kuvattua kesän aikana kiireiden johdosta mutta edellisen postauksen jälkeen on uusia kuvia tullut mm 
Kesäkuu 2015Heinäkuu 2015Elokuu 2015

----------


## killerpop

Elokuun kuvasaldo on vihdoin paketissa, ja sen päättää 45 kuvan satsi aurinkoisesta *Porista*  :Cool: .

Kävelymatkanatkan varrelle mahtui yhtä sun toista menopeliä, joitakin useammankin kerran mutta ehkä suurimman yllätyksen tarjosi Lyttylän liikenteen 8700LE:n nilkuttaminen varikolle ja tilalle tulikin 9700H. Lähtö ei siis jäänyt ajamatta-
 

Uusia kuvauspaikkojakin tuli löydettyä Karjarannan, Tiilimäen ja Musan seudulta. Osa käyttökelposia varmaan jatkossakin.

----------


## killerpop

Ja *Syyskuun kuvasto*n rakentaminen alkanut. Mukana muutama TKL:n uutuus.

----------


## killerpop

Vähän ollu hiljaista kuvausrintamalla. Tällä hetkellä kuiteski on menossa mittava projekti kaivella vuosien 2003 kuvat ja restauroida ne 1200xkokoihin.

Helmikuu 2003 sisältää joitakin ennen julkaisemattomia kuvia.

Kuvakoon muutos 900 pikseliä leveistä huomattavasti suuremmiksi johtuu osittain TSB-Bussisivujen uudelleen rakentamisesta, jossa nyt layout ei määritä kuvan suurinta kokoa ja isotkin kuvat pitäisi skaalautua fiksusti mobiililaitteisiin.

----------


## killerpop

Seuraava erä valmiina, 63 kuvan verran otoksia maaliskuulta 2003.

----------


## killerpop

Ja juuri valmistui 196 kuvaa kattava paketti huhtikuulta 2003. Mukana kuvia Tampereen lisäksi myös Helsingistä ja Vantaalta.

----------


## fani

Todella hienoja kuvia! Mahtavaa nähdä vähän tämmöisiä vanhempia kuvia. Vielä on Wiimoja ja Ikaruksetkin näyttää hyväkuntoisilta  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Ja vihdoin olisi paketissa toukokuun 2003 kuvat, joita tuli jopa 236 kpl. Eipä näistäkään ajoneuvosta kovinkaan moni enää palveluksessa. Tällä kertaa sisältö on hyvin Tampere-keskeistä, mutta sisältöön mahtuu monen muunkin paikan kulkimia tilausajojen muodossa.

----------


## killerpop

Samalla kun *huhtikuu 2016 etenee*, on tullut myös saatua *päätökseen kesäkuun 2003* kuvien restaurointi, joita tuli lopulta 118 kpl.

Mitään kovin erikoista tuonne 2003 retrokuviin ei oikeastaan mahdu, jokusia kuvia Helsingistä ja loput sitten melkein Tampereelta ja Nokialta. Joukkoon mahtuu myös todella heikkolaatuisia kuvia, jotka saattoivat näyttää kuvaputkinäytöiltä jossain 720x540 koossa ihan kivoilta mutta eivät kyllä toimi nykyisillä päätelaitteilla, varsinkaan suurempina. Mutta tuon ajan kameratekniikkakin oli kovin vaatimatonta, ainakin resoluutionsa puolesta. Tässä muutama poiminta...

----------


## killerpop

Ja nyt paketissa olisi heinäkuu 2003, jossa on 147 kuvaa. Tuon setin mielenkiintoisinta antia lienee Keravalta Lähilinjojen kuvat, mutta tuo oli myös aikaa, jolloin Lahti 402:t olivat vielä sangen hyväkuntoisia.

----------


## Resiina

> Ja nyt paketissa olisi heinäkuu 2003, jossa on 147 kuvaa. Tuon setin mielenkiintoisinta antia lienee Keravalta Lähilinjojen kuvat, mutta tuo oli myös aikaa, jolloin Lahti 402:t olivat vielä sangen hyväkuntoisia.


Kiitoksia hienoista kuvista. Erityisesti pidän kuvasta jossa lähilinjojen auto 15 on linjalla 850 sillä näyttä'isi siltä että kuljettajana olisin minä itse.

----------


## killerpop

Juuri nyt aikakone haluaisi viedä *elokuuhun 2003*, joka onkin tuhti kuvapaketti 294 kuvan voimin.

Alkuvaiheessa keskitytään Tampereen linjastomuutoksiin, joista yksi merkittävimmistä oli linjan 2 lopettaminen Raholasta vallan ja tilalle tuli uusi runkolinja 25, joka ei kuitenkaan ajanut Korvenkadulle (jonne kakkonen oli saatu vasta pari vuotta aiemmin) vaan teollisuusalueelle Teerivuorenkadulle.

Toinen kokonaisuus tulee Seinäjoelta, jossa Sarpon Liikenteen linja-autotoiminta oli jo osa Connex-yhtiöitä.

Välillä käydään Helsingissä ja Vantaalla, mm linjan 550 ensimmäisellä lähdöllä. Oli muuten mielenkiintoinen linja seurattavaksi ja kuvattavaksi, kun kalusto oli monipuolista!

Koko setin päättää vielä silloisessa Toijalan kaupungissa käynti, joka sittemmin vaihtoi kuntakoodia ja nimeään Akaaksi.



PS: kuville voi antaa tähtiä ja niitä saa kommentoida mikäli siltä tuntuu. Kysymyksiinkin koitetaan vastailla, jos vaan osataan.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt olis tarjolla myös tuoreempaa antia. Mm  Ylöjärven linjat 80, 81, 83 ja 85 nykymuodossaan. Lisäksi joitakin kuvia Lappeenrannasta
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2016-06/

----------


## killerpop

Heinäkuun kuvissa esiintyy mm junakorvauskalustoa ja Länsilinjojen uusi Citea
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2016-07/

----------


## killerpop

Retro2003-sarja jatkuu, nyt on arkistoitu *syyskuun 2003* kuvat. Mukana on kuvia mm Vaasasta, Valkeakoskelta, Tampereelta, Vantaalta ja Helsingistä. Tuolloinkin kaluston kirjo oli aivan toista luokkaa, kuin nykyään ja Myllypuron kaatopaikan päälle rakennetut talotkin olivat paikallaan.

Muutama pikapoiminta kansion sisällöstä, joka sisältää 252 kuvaa

----------


## Huppu

> Retro2003-sarja jatkuu, nyt on arkistoitu *syyskuun 2003* kuvat. Mukana on kuvia mm Vaasasta, Valkeakoskelta, Tampereelta, Vantaalta ja Helsingistä.


Mielenkiintoisia ja hyviä valokuvia. Kiitos!

----------


## killerpop

Elokuu 2016 löytyy tutusta osoitteesta, http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2016-08/
Muutama täky
  

Toivottavasti kuvasto päivittyy vielä, ettei jäisi saalis näin laihaksi.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt olis paketissa Retro2003 *lokakuun osalta*. Kuvia tuli yhteensä 127 kpl. Alla muutama poiminta

   

...ja löytyypä kuvista myös linja LempääläHervanta, josta olikin toisesa viestiketjussa aiemmin puhetta  :Cool: 

Osa kuvista on teknisesti ala-arvoisia, mutta näillä mennään.

----------


## killerpop

Retro2003 alkaa olla paketissa, vain tammikuun 2003 kuvat puuttuvat ja niitä tullee ilmeisen vähän.

Helmikuun alusta joulukuun loppuun asti restauroitiin 1635 kuvaa verkkoon. Näistä vielä mainostamatta olivat
marraskuu 2003 (41 kuvaa)joulukuu 2003 (64 kuvaa)

Seuraavaks hypätään sitten vuoteen 2004, kerrotaan kun on jotain kerrottavaa...

----------


## killerpop

Tässäpä ensimmäinen valmis paketti vuodelta 2004
*Tammikuu 2004*
Ja onhan tässä vähän tuoreempiakin kuvia tullut otettua *syyskuussa 2016*

----------


## killerpop

*Helmikuu 2004* on 58 kuvan pakettina entisöity esille.

----------


## killerpop

Lisää entisöityjä kuvia
*Maaliskuu 2004* 27 kuvaa
*Huhtikuu 2004* 88 kuvaa
...ja tulossa on vielä *toukokuu 2004*, joka on vielä alkutekijöissään.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kuvien entisöinti vuodelta 2004 on jatkunut
 2004 kesäkuu (68 kpl)
 2004 kesäkuu (31 kpl)
 2004 elokuu (139 kpl)
 2004 syyskuu (166 kpl)

----------


## killerpop

Retro2004  on nyt paketissa, yhteensä kuvia tuli 871 kpl.

 2004 lokakuu (45 kuvaa)
 2004 marraskuu (6 kuvaa)
 2004 joulukuu (14 kuvaa)

Vuosi vaihtui, tarina jatkuu...
 2005 tammikuu (74 kuvaa)
 2005 helmikuu (44 kuvaa)

----------


## killerpop

2005 maaliskuu (133 kuvaa). Kuvia mm Helsingistä, Espoosta, Tampereelta, Hämeenlinnasta ja Porista.

----------


## killerpop

2005 huhtikuu (184 kuvaa), olisi nyt valmiina. Mukana useita huonolaatuisiakin otoksia, mutta silti jotenkin nostalgisia. Pääasiassa Helsingistä, erityisesti Lauttasaaresta.

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä kuviahan nämä ovat jatkuvasti, nostalgista nähdä Helsingin linja-autoasema vanhassa paikassa, haitaribusseja jne.

----------


## killerpop

2005 toukokuu (121 kuvaa) on nyt vihdoin kasassa. Kuvaston mielenkiintoisin anti tulee Jyväskylästä, jossa tuolloin oli sangen kirjavaa kalustoa. Matalalattiainen kalusto käsitti kaiketi 14 kpl City U ja pari Lähilinjoilta tullutta Lahti 402 (unohtamatta kahta midikokoista MAN:ia, jotka ajettiin loppuun Jämsässä). Seuraavana vuonna kalusto muuttuikin huomattavasti, kun oman tehtaan Kabus TC6A4:t uudisti tarjontaa.

----------


## killerpop

2005 kesäkuu (81 kuvaa) on nyt valmis. Kuvaston ehkä ainoat mielenkiintoiset kuvat osuvat Ylöjärven Rotikontanhuan poikkeusreittiin, kun Koivumäentietä saneerattiin. Olihan se hieno ja ikimuistoinen näky, kun bussit kulkivat kapealla lenkkiväylällä.

----------


## killerpop

Ja taas olisi restauroituna yksi kuukausi joukkoliikennehistoriaa
 2005 heinäkuu, noin 110 kuvaa.

Tuolle ajankohdalle osui mm Farmari2005 -maaseutunäyttely Tampereen Pirkkahallissa, jonka kuljetuksista on useampi ruutu ikuistettuna.

----------


## killerpop

Ihan ensiksi uusinta uutta: 
 2017 huhtikuu (kesken). Muita uusia kuvia talvelta löytyy joitakin etsimällä kuukausittain

Vanhojakin kuvia on restauroitu

 2005 elokuu (117 kuvaa). Erityisesti kuvia Hämeenlinnasta.
 2005 syyskuu oli tätä kirjoittaessa vielä kovin kesken, mutta kuvia on ainakin Turusta ja Lahdesta.

----------


## killerpop

Vaivihkaa taas saatu jotain retrokuvia esille
 2005 lokakuu (29 kuvaa). Muutama kuva Orivedeltä
 2005 marraskuu (30 kuvaa). Mm pikavisiitti Jyväskylään, jossa oli bussiasemasta jäljellä vain rauniot
 2005 joulukuu (36 kuvaa). Eka reissuni Poriin ikinä. Tietämättä, että seuraavan vuoden seurustelen siellä hyvin tiiviisti

*2006*

 2006 tammikuu (36 kuvaa). Pääasiassa Porista kuvia.
 2006 helmikuu (54 kuvaa). Poria, osa kolme. Mukaan mahtui myös pari tasoristeyskuvaa.

Kuvia saa tuttuun tapaan kommentoida ja arvostella tähdillä.

----------


## killerpop

2006 maaliskuu (31 kuvaa). Edelleen kuvia erityisesti Porista
 2006 huhtikuu (73 kuvaa). Nopea visiitti Virroille, muuten Tamperetta ja Poria...

Se vaihteeksi vanhoista kuvista ja kohta alkaa olla paketissa 
 2017 toukokuu

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuu 2017 sai oman kansionsa ja päivittyy vielä 4 viikon ajan. Avajaissatsi menee Hämeenlinnan maisemiin

----------


## killerpop

Elokuisissa kuvissa on paljon uusia busseja, mutta myös ikuistettuna sähköbussit Tampereen linjalla 6

----------


## killerpop

Retrokuvien osalta tarina jatkuu
 2006 toukokuu (158 kuvaa).
 2006 kesäkuu (201 kuvaa). Poria ja Seinäjokea, Lisäksi Bus2006-näyttely Tampereella.
 2006 heinäkuu (85 kuvaa). Kuvia mm Turusta.
 2006 elokuu (kesken)

----------


## killerpop

2006 on täytetty vaivihkaa, edellisen postauksen jälkeen tuli vielä
 2006 syyskuu (156 kuvaa) keskittyen jälleen Poriin.

Loppuvuoden 2006 voi melkein skipata, mutta aina voi vilkaista https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2006/2006-10/ lokakuun saldon.

Nyt restauroidaan 2007 kuvia ja siinä ollaan jo kesäkuussa asti. Galleriasofta kun antaa samaan postaukseen vain muutaman kuvan niin kaiken löytää osoitteen https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2007/ kautta. Pelkästään kuluneena viikonloppuna on lisätty yli 250 kuvaa. Tähän ei ole siis postattu tammikuun eikä maaliskuun fotoja, joita voi käydä selaamassa päätasolta.

 Helmikuu 2007 (60 kuvaa), mm Jämsää.
 Huhtikuu 2007 (45 kuvaa). Erityisesti Hämeenlinnassa otettuja kuvia.
 Toukokuu 2007 (125 kuvaa). Erityisesti Ylöjärveltä.

----------


## killerpop

Ensiksi jotain uutta: kamera tai kuvaaja on herännyt vihdoin talviuniltaan. Parissa päivässä saatiin pystyyn toukokuulle 2018 oma kuvakansionsa https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2018-05/


Ja sitten vanhaa: vuoden 2008 kuvat alkaa olla paketissa, niitä kertyi reilu tuhat https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2008/

----------


## Huppu

> Ensiksi jotain uutta: kamera tai kuvaaja on herännyt vihdoin talviuniltaan. Parissa päivässä saatiin pystyyn toukokuulle 2018 oma kuvakansionsa https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2018-05/
> 
> 
> Ja sitten vanhaa: vuoden 2008 kuvat alkaa olla paketissa, niitä kertyi reilu tuhat https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2008/



Hyviä kuvia, ja erityisesti kiva näiden avulla muistella minkälaista liikenne oli 10 vuotta sitten.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kesäkuun galleriakin on auki, joskin se vielä on aika tyhjä. Ensi viikolla kun on Linja-autoliiton liittopäivät ja Bus2018-näyttely, niin oletettavasti kuvia kertyy sitten Keski-Suomesta täydentämään tätä annosta. 

https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2018-06/

----------


## killerpop

Elokuu alkaa olla puolivälissä, joten voisi olla jo aika vilkaista, mitä on tullut otettua. On mukana mm (Tampereen) linjan 25 viimeiset hetket Satakunnan Liikenteen toimesta ja muutama ihan uusi bussikin.

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuussa 2009 moni asia näytti paremmalta. Kuvia mm Raumalta ja Riihimäeltä

https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2009/2009-04/

----------


## killerpop

Lokakuisia kuvia löytyy reilu 40 kpl kahden ensimmäisen viikon ajalta osoitteesta https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2018-10/

Ei siellä mitään järin erikoista ole, paitsi ehkä tuo Ikarus lauantailiikenteessä linjalla 15.

----------


## killerpop

Vanhojen kuvien lisäämisessä on otettu kunnon kiri.

Valmiina on 
 Toukokuu 2009 (323 kuvaa mm Stafettkarnevalen)
 Kesäkuu 2009 (154+88 kuvaa Oulun matkalta omana kansionaan). Tuolloin tuli tehtyä mm pari eri työkeikkaa Hyrylään, joten Hyrylän seutu on sangen edustettuna.

----------


## killerpop

Noita vanhoja restauroituja gallerioita on aiemmin mainittujen vuoden 2009 lisäksi myös tullut lähes tuhat kappaletta vuodelta 2010.

Jos jostain syystä vanhemmat kuvat eivät kiinnosta, vaan pitää olla sitä tuoreinta, niin 2019 maaliskuu

----------


## killerpop

Huhtikuun alussakin tullut napattua vajaa sata ruutua, ne löytää toki https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2019-04/

2010 on jo paketissa, nyt restauroidaan kuvia vuodelta 2011 https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2011/

----------


## killerpop

Ja edellisen viestin 2011 kuvat on jo olleet pitkän aikaa paketissa. Nyt on menossa sitten vuoden 2012 kuvien askartelu.

Tänä vuonna onkin ollut hiljaisempaa, no ehkä nyt syyskuussa ja elokuussa on vähän aktivoiduttu. Mutta eipä niissäkään mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## killerpop

Eipä tähänkään ole tullu mainittua jatkoja sitten viime vuoden syyskuun jälkeen, no melkein vuosihan siinä vierähti. Toisaalta, eipä uusia kuvia ole enää kertynytkään samaan tahtiin, kuin nuorempana. Joskin nyt heinäkuussa 2020 tuli ostettua uusi objektiivi, joka helpottaa kuvaamista kovasti näissä ahtaissa olosuhteissa, jossa vähän jokapuolella on jotain Ramduddenin työmaa-aitaa. Saattaa tuoda kovasti uutta kuvakulmaa.

Mutta sen sijaan että spämmäisin kaikki kuvakansiot syyskuun 2019 jälkeen, niin kyllä ne oleellisimmat ja tuoreimmat löytyvät osoitteesta https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kuvastot.php

----------


## killerpop

Kesäkuinen galleria on saanut odottaa itseään jo yli pari viikkoa, mutta vihdoin ensimmäiset 80 räpsyä on linjoilla. Pääpaino osuu Jyväskylään, jossa ensisijaisina kohteina oli Länsilinjat.

Löytynee osoitteesta https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/2021-06/

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuun kuvasadon pelastukseksi tuli peräkkäisinä päivinä käynnit Pirkkalassa ja Helsingissä. Kuvia löytyy hakemiston loppupäästä. Onneksi oli vielä syksyn värejä aistittavissa.

----------


## killerpop

Vaikka itsekin olen omaksunu ajatuksen, jossa internettiin postatut linkit pysyvät ikuisesti samoina, olen kuitenkin huolella rikkonut tätä periaatetta.

Kuukausikuvastot ovat kyllä kuukausikuvastoja edelleen, mutta ne on nyt paketoitu arkistoon kuvausvuoden mukaan. Sen takia käytännössä kaikki tämän ketjun postauksetkin ovat risoja linkkejä.

Kuvat eivät ole siis mihinkään kadonneet, ne löytää edelleen kahdella vaihtoehtoisella tavalla: https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kuvastot.php tarjoaa suoran näkymän kuukausitasolla tai sitten suoraan palveluntarjoajan käyttöliittymällä, jossa laskeutumispaikka on https://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvastot/ ja tarjoaa vuosinäkymän.

Tavallaan tässä arkistoinnissa ei ollut muuta mielekkyyttä kuin saada enempi lisäarvoa niille paremmille kuville jotka ovat otettu ennen vuotta 2015. Aiemmin nämä vanhemmat vuodet oli palveluntarjoajan käyttöliittymässä sangen alhaalla ja vaati oikeasti mielenkiintoa selata koko settiä alas.

----------

